# whats the word from the xenia metting



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

had to work couldnt make it to the meeting what was the overall feeling o;r summary of it.


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

we learned a few things. got our point across but it seems as long as Kentucky wont change there view its going to be a long road ahead


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

Thats good you were able to get your points across. Hopefully they will definitely take that into consideration. Sucks about Kentucky though.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I do believe that we got their attention, they know its a problem they just don't understand the scale of it. If they were to do a sampling, I do believe that they would be very surprised about the lack of 35+ inch fish in a lot of different areas on the Ohio. We just have to keep at it. There has to be something in place for better regulation of paylakes getting fish. Or just getting rid of them all together would be nice too...


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

well its nice to see some of u made it down to that meeting hopefully it caught there attention because this type of thing just sickens me.


----------

